# Homemade Qctp



## Miroslav (Mar 2, 2015)

I could buy it, but the challenge is to make it


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks beautiful!  What size is it?  Did you make it a standard size like A or B?   Bernie


----------



## Andre (Mar 3, 2015)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 3, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> That looks beautiful!  What size is it?  Did you make it a standard size like A or B?   Bernie



Dimension of head is 90x90x60 mm,dimension of tool holders is 90x50x45 mm.


----------



## Andre (Mar 3, 2015)

Miroslav said:


> Dimension of head is 90x90x60 mm,dimension of tool holders is 90x50x45 mm.


I'm not sure, but I believe Bernie was referring to the size of the dovetail not the size of the QCTP itself. ( Like would A, B, or C tool blocks fit? Or did you use a more random dovetail size?)


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 3, 2015)

Andre said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe Bernie was referring to the size of the dovetail not the size of the QCTP itself. ( Like would A, B, or C tool blocks fit? Or did you use a more random dovetail size?)



Ok, I'm just a beginner in this, and I live in Europe so I think that is yours standards for dovetails?
The dovetail is 55 degrees. By the way, sorry on my English.


----------



## Andre (Mar 3, 2015)

Miroslav said:


> Ok, I'm just a beginner in this, and I live in Europe so I think that is yours standards for dovetails?
> The dovetail is 55 degrees. By the way, sorry on my English.



Your English is very good 

When we refer to "A", "B", and "C" sizes, it's basically the size of dovetail on the toolpost. If you buy an "A" size toolpost from Aloris and an "A" size from Little Machine Shop, the tool holders should fit on both toolposts. 

You mentioned the dovetails are 55 degrees, the standard in the US and everywhere I'm aware of is 60 degrees. Even though store bought tool holders might not fit, it shouldn't be too much of a problem since you can make your own if you need more


----------



## Miroslav (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for explanation, you are right,standard is 60 deg. but I had dovetail cutter 55 deg. because I bought it for making compound for my lathe, so I used it in both purposes.


----------

